# Iron on embroidered numbers and letters?



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone out there know where to buy the iron on (heat press) embroidered number and letters at wholesale prices? I know you can order the retail hang cards with them from Wright and Joy companies but I want to buy bulk. Any help? Thanks


----------



## GBEagle (Jul 10, 2006)

Try Stahls. They have them

George


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Stahl's is the place. .... JB


----------

